# JAWHORSE



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok
Who's got a Jawhorse?

Anyone using one? 

Marty? What about you?


----------



## Pufftmd (Jan 25, 2008)

OKaaa JJ.... 

What the **** is a Jawhorse?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Pufftmd on 10/05/2008 2:45 PM
OKaaa JJ.... 

What the **** is a Jawhorse?

I figured everyone saw this one.

What caught my eye was the welding atachment. 

http://www.rockwelltoolsdirect.com/


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeouch! $180?!?!?!? For a fancied up old fashioned woodworkers bench? I'll wait until the knock offs come around. Remember the Balck & Decker Workmate neches that were uber expensive until the knockoffs came around? I owna sear's version now that fills the bill. 

Chas


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it looks pretty great--that's a clever idea. I can think of a lot of places I'd use that


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Guy on that PBS primitive carpenter's show used a wood one something like that all the time.


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

sure looks like a aluminum sawhorse with a bench clamp attached. About $20 worth??


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. I still use a couple of Black & Decker Workmates. With all the years that I have had them, I don't think they owe me much now








Rod


----------



## neals645 (Apr 7, 2008)

"As Seen on TV"! Whenever I see that, I just have to have one!


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

I just bought a Black and Decker Workmate for $5 at a garage sale. It is the third one I have but for the price I could not resist. I could never justify spending almost $200 for something like this.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm...4 easy payments of $44.95?.... or I could just bolt a $20 Harbor Freight Tools Vise to the end of a $15 Burro Sawhorse, darn Scottish genes taking control again...but then I'm not going to be welding anything.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't have one yet but its on my wishlist now! 

-Brian


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I am speechless. Good thing I'm writing this. $180??

Right: I'd just love to carry my 10" table saw from the shelf I'd have to have to store it, to that thing. It should include a floor crane for swapping tools. And that three legged stance is just the very thing for soft ground. Try sliding something really heavy into its jaw area and watch it flip belly up. As for putting up drywall alone, yeah, right. Who's going to hold the free end while you set the height, Casper the friendly ghost?

I'd give $20 for one, just because I'm a tool nut.

Les the unconvinced


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I use an engine hoste for my 14" jointer/planer. I use to hang sheet rock alone using a 2X4 T brace for the ceilings and my knees on the lower wall section and the lower wall section for the top. Just me and no sheet rock screws,,, them &&&& ring shanks! " align="absmiddle" border="0" />


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Rkapuaala,

Hanging sheet rock alone is for the professional drywaller, which I sure ain't.







I got two 'jack-posts' from Harbor Freight for $9.99 ea, adjusted one, put my wife to holding it, put an end of the drywall on it, held everything while she scooted for the 'low' end and lifted it until I could get it all the way up while she took the second one and propped it under the second end. Sorta like a Chinese Fire Drill. Then I snugged everything so it wouldn't fall down. Then I sat and rested for a few minutes. Then we aligned everything to suit and I shot drywall screws in, resting about every six or eight screws, since it's overhead work. Definitely not the professional method, but hey, we're both past 60 and neither in good health. We did about two pieces/session, then quit. Got it done in about a week. Not complaining a bit.

Thanks for your input.

Les


----------



## gilv (Mar 31, 2009)

At the risk of sounding like a fool I own one. It does all its supposed to do and does it well. Now can you do the same things it does with other less expensive methods? Sure you can. What you are buying is convenience, adaptability and portability. 

The Jawhorse does have several advantages. it is VERY sturdy, no B&D can even come close. It clamps with considerable force. It will not slip or shear off. All parts are made from metal. Among other things I used it to hold my miter saw mounted on a board its rock solid. It is convenient as it allows one man to do several operations that normally take two people. And lastly, it stores in a small area. 

Is it worth $180 ? that is for each one to decide. 

Gil V.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to know Gil. Its still on my to get list. Like any tool you can spend a little or a lot but you usually get what you pay for. 

-Brian


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, my older brother, long time deceased, built his own house like our father did. He put up the ceiling plasterboard all by himself with the help of a 'deadman' or two. Tack a horizontal 2x4 an inch below where it should be, lean the plasterboard against the 2x4, then use the deadman to shove the other end up to the joists. 

The deadman, for those who haven't seen one, is just a T; the top of the tee about 4 feet long, and the upright being slightly longer than ceiling height so you can wedge it into postion. Then nail 'er in place!

Learned a lot from Dad and the older brothers.

Art


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Art,

I've heard of that done that way. That's beyond my powers anymore. The way my wife and I are attacking it is getting better as she gets the 'hang' (no pun) of it. Those cheap little poles from HF do about as well as we need, I surely wouldn't recommend them to a professional.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The video for the Jawhorse shows it holding a deadman. I looked, you still have to pay about $200 for one, and then there other options like the $50 add on to hold plywood, etc. 

Nice gadget, but you could put $300 into it with just a couple of accessories. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## gilv (Mar 31, 2009)

Brian or should I say Mrs. Brian the Jawhorse will make an excellent Christmas gift!!!! 

I do enjoy using mine. 

Gil V.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Have 1 we use it in our fabricating shop, it is very handy, it allows one man to do a job that it may take two guys, one to hold and one to work the part. It is quick and easy to use.
Dennis


----------

